# port not generating Fix



## eydaimon (Jun 28, 2009)

I've modified the port Makefile for devel/py-utils and I run port test. It looks like port  has changed, and I now run port submit -m update as opposed to just port submit. However, port no longer seems to generate a diff for the Fix: section. What I see now is:



```
...
>Description:
- Update to 0.4.0

Generated with FreeBSD Port Tools 0.77
>How-To-Repeat:
>Fix:

begin 644 py25-utils-0.4.0.patch
`
end
```

Any idea what this begin 644 is all about?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 28, 2009)

uuencode(1)



> The encoding uses only printing ASCII characters and includes the mode of the file and the operand name for use by uudecode.



begin = start uuencode block
644 = file mode (chmod value)
name = file name to be used by uudecode
ASCII stuff (uuencoded)
end = end uuencode block


----------



## eydaimon (Jun 28, 2009)

does this mean it's ok to submit the port the way it shows up like that?


----------



## eydaimon (Jun 29, 2009)

Apparently not, because I went ahead and submitted and Wilke mentioned it was empty.

Anyone else know what's going on?


----------

